# Tree crew injured in rollover



## Steebow (Aug 23, 2005)

I did not think much about this kinda of injury accident until I realize that when you have your 8 crew members in one vehicle that driver has a lot lives in his hands. I pray for the quick recovery of this crew....vehicle safety is worth the mention:

A rollover accident on Highway 69 left six injured and two in serious condition today. It happened around 3:00 p.m., just north of FM 346. That's just outside the Tyler city limits. 

A Ford pick-up truck carrying eight people was traveling North when its front right tire blew out. Police say the driver then lost control and went across the median into oncoming traffic. The truck then hit a ditch and rolled several times before coming to a stop. 

Two victims were flown to local hospitals. The other six were taken to hospitals in ambulances. The passengers were traveling from Jacksonville and work for a tree trimming company. No names or conditions have been released. 


Original story here
http://kltv.com/Global/story.asp?S=3757673


----------



## PWB (Aug 27, 2005)

Looks to me like several people are in trouble here. The driver of the truck, the owner of the truck, the tree company (if they don't own the truck) for starters. 
Truck couldn't have had seats and belts for 8, tire may have been unsafe before they left, etc. What a waste.


----------



## P_woozel (Aug 27, 2005)

Even if it was an extra cab, there isnt enough room for 8, the drivers ability to steer was severely impaired. dumb, dumb, and dumber.


----------



## treeman82 (Aug 27, 2005)

This happened in Greenwich back in 2001 or 2002. There were 9 guys in an ext cab pick-up going home at the end of the day. Probably a 30+ mile ride. The pick-up slammed into a dump truck on a main back road type deal and at least 1 of the 9 guys were killed.


----------

